# Goya G312 Made in Korea



## Everton FC (Dec 15, 2016)

Anyone ever play one of the Goya's imported by Martin in the 70's thru 90's? I played an older one today - Grover tuners... Nice sound, thought he saddle was almost gone. Slid the ruler from the 12th fret towards the bridge - didn't clear (hit slightly below) so that may explain the seriously shaved saddle. Still, it had a nice sound. Just curious...


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

My neighbor has a Goya dread from the mid 60s. Can't remember which model but it plays good and sounds good. He traded a 1950s pickup truck for it around the time he came up hear from Flarriduh to beat the draft. I'd rather have the truck.


----------



## Blind Dog (Mar 4, 2016)

Next time you're  watching Sound of Music, Maria's (Julie Andrews) playing a Goya. 

Martin actually ended up owning Goya.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I watch that movie about once a week but I never noticed she was playing a Goya...lol


----------



## Everton FC (Dec 15, 2016)

This isn't one of the Swedish Goya's, or I would have bought it outright the day I first saw it! This is one of the Goya's made in Korea (post 1979, prior the C.F. Martin company imported these from Japan [74-79] but Martin had no influence on the design or build). Anyone have one of the Made in Korea Goya's?? The saddle's so low, I have to run a straight-edge from the fret-board to the bridge to see if it clears, and if it doesn't, how many millimetres it falls below. Getting a sense it may be on the road to a neck re-set - but maybe I can put in a new saddle, shave it down a bit, and get the action at a respectable level (the strings have no real break over the bridge, but the action is good and it sounds good w/old strings)...

The case alone is probably worth the $60.00 he's asking for the Goya. Could be a good way to learn some rebuild skills (though I also see a Walden CD670 for $50.00 that might be a better/wiser purchase...)

Anyway... Any post Sweden/post-1974 Asian made Goya owners... Let me know more about these guitars!!


----------



## Everton FC (Dec 15, 2016)

Wardo said:


> My neighbor has a Goya dread from the mid 60s. Can't remember which model but it plays good and sounds good. He traded a 1950s pickup truck for it around the time he came up hear from Flarriduh to beat the draft. I'd rather have the truck.


I'd rather have the truck, as well! Was a long-time reader of Vintage Truck Magazine!


----------

